# Emberlit Sprong



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

I figure some people may be interested in seeing this little invention Emberlit is creating...It is called the SPRONG
Spoon, Fork, and Tongs...I believe they will plan to make it in titanium as well.
These are pre released ones I got my hands on...so keep your eyes peeled for when they start to become available...


----------

